# MAY 2005 2ww Part Three



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home ladies.........much love and luck to everyone 

sal24601 2 May 
country girl 2 May 
Gizzy 2 May 
Clare25 2 May 
Midge69 3 May 
Saggy 4 May
Pinkpeach 4 May 
Andream 4 May 
juliet 4 May
Karray 4 May 
EMM 5 May 
Tyler 5 May 
lally 5 May 
satsuma1 6 May 
Kelsey 6 May 
catnap111 6 May 
alext 6 May 
Hollysox 6 May 
Shamrock63 6 May 
Maddie18 6 May 
Flumpette 6 May 
Steph_2001 7 May 
Daisy91
NIKNOK 8 May
ellie7 9 May 
janiew,
Tracey J 9 May 
Gen 9 May 
melb 9 May
sheelz 10 May
T&A_786 10 May 
Deb P 11 May 
Enigma 11 May 
Stringbob 11 May 
rachaelm 11 May
ladyroxton 11 May 
KimE 11 May 
wendyf 12 May 
lollita 12 May
bluemoon 12 May 
Damen 12 May 
Tay 12 May 
ceepee 12 May 
freda 12 May 
Tina K 12 May 
TULIPANO 12 May 
Susanah 12 May 
Caro70 13 May 
susy 13 May 
sjm 13 May
radar5 13 May 
Mog 13 May
starrysky 14 May
borntoshop7474 14 May 
KathY 17 May 
EMMA O 18 May 
Kelly M 18 May 
Lisa 1 19 May 
Bec_J 19 May 
Tracey L 19 May  
Bella_Bella 20 May
lessa 20 May 
TigersEye 20 May 
skinnybint 20 May 
choccolatti 21 May 
Léonie 21 May
firstcontact001 23 May 
kayjon 23 May 
belle23 23 May
vix 23 May 
pearly paula 23 May 
AnnaH 23 May
KatieJ 23 May 
Newport12 23 May 
claudiaderi 23 May
nicky30 24 May 
Heather18 25 May
jih 25 May
thornsey 25 May 
emsy25 25 May 
sinny 25 May
poppins 26 May 
bigJ 26 May 
joanne3 27 May 
rookie 27 May 
Jellyhead 
Cinderella 28 May
flutterby
Nickki 28 May
Lisa3745 28 May 
CICLEY 28 May 
69chick 30 May 
cathyq 
woo 30 May 
lucky8 30 May
LisaH 30 May 
Ali99 30 May 
Nixsie
Edna 31 May
isobel 2 Jun
Snagglepat 2 Jun
Jue Jue 2 2 Jun
poppyfish 2 Jun 
nickjoanneowen 3 Jun
kahew 3 Jun
casey 3 Jun
ck6 3 Jun
Raggy 4 Jun 
Madison 4 Jun 
JJR 9 Jun
sharonw 9 Jun
sussexgirl 11 Jun
Anne_7 12 Jun
Jus 12 Jun

Love, luck and babydust   

Lizzy xxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome BigJ and Casey......loads of luck to you  

BigJ ~ your doggies look gorgeous....rescue dogs are the best!!

M ~ make sure you work DH really hard tomorrow 

E (Newport) good luck Monday 

Take care, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi,

Can I join you too?

I'm now in the FFH having had two lovely embryos transferred on Wednesday. My test date is 31/5. Not sure how I'm going to get there. I'm not patient and hate waiting. What a good combo! If I could chat to you folks I'm sure it would help.

Thanks.


Edna


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Edna.....hope you are doing ok 

Wish i could make the time go faster for you but at least theres loads of lovely ladies here to chat to,

Love and babydust, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## bigJ (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi

jkust wanted to reply to Newport, I see your test day is 23rd, don't give up Hon.  I have seen ladies on 2ww with bleeding at the end go BFP and my sister had light periods for the first 3 months of her 2 successful pregnancies.....are you doing bloods or pee stick Don't you dare test early   just 2 sleeps to go sweetie, you can do it     

Hi Edna it's terrible isn't it  I have just started the 2nd week, first week I felt really on edge all the time   (poor dh) and was trying so hard to RELAX that I just got in a state    This week I am doing more normal things, walking the dogs with dh, going out and about, no strenuous stuff, but the way I see it we either have implanted or not, and activity and blood flow can only be good compared to internalised stress which must be bad  

woke up at 4 this morning, so woke dh and he joined me on the sofa for a bad hitchcock movie and a boiled egg.  Then I went back to bed and he went off to work...

Love to all 2wwers, and hi poppins my test buddy       

Love bigJ


----------



## rookie (May 15, 2005)

Hi lizzy

how do i get my name on the list? 
I had ET on 12 may with test date 27th may.
thanks v much

rookie x


----------



## Tracey L (Jul 7, 2003)

Hello Ladies

Thank you all for your replies, feel a bit better today.

Congratulations to all the BFP's - well done.  Enjoy the next 9 months and take it easy.

My thoughts are with the BFN's - it's hard isn't it but hang in there, i know we will get our dream hopefully in the near future.

I am now determined to get some answers from the consultant as i would like immune test done for NK cells etc, not sure if they do them at my clinic (CARU, Cardiff) and if they don't where to get them done.  

Take care all and good luck to all the 2ww'ers and everthing crossed for you.

Tracey 
X


----------



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

hi there girls

just popped over frm ladybirds and want 2 wish u all loads of baby dust   im really sorry 2 those of u that had   i know its hard but try and stay strong u will get thee 1 day.
to those of u with    u r sooooo lucky and i hope i will be joining u very soooon...welldone!!! has anyone heard how choccalatti got on with her test? hope she got .
love 2 u all....love lisa xxx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

hello can i join you please ...had et today 3 embies on board.... con gave me a day early for testing... 3rd june sounds a long way off   thanks        good luck everyone  caroline xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there Caroline and Rookie.....welcome to the 2ww  

Hope it all goes ok for you.....loads of luck,

Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Newport12 (May 18, 2005)

Thank you very much for supporting words bigJ, but I think this is over for me. Far away from light bleeding, this was a full blown period and my last test (First Response) came out negative, so I'm not clinging to any hope for tomorrow's test. However, will be nice to finally met with my new gyno and already thinking about my next steps. Will probaly go to the same clinic my sister went to (she is 37 and has a healthy 5 months old son). Quite honestly, I wasn't giving it too much hope for our first icsi attempt (and first try at any of the ART, for that matter), given dh's poor sperm quality, to be fair our chances were at about 17%. But I'm not too sad either, more frustrated and angry if anything. Perhaps there is a luck in it all, that defective blast didn't catch on, that at least its over soo early in the process, rather than going thru the pain of bonding and carrying for several months and than, God forbid, lossing it. This way I never really had a chance to attach myself to those 3 cells, they were more an idea of a child, rather than something I had bonded with. Maybe that is why I'm more angry for going thru all of this for weeks and not feeling sadness per se. Having said that, at least I learnt something about myself, those around me in time of need, procedure itself and yes - giving shots! Should come in handy in October, when I'm planning on trying again, this time in London. So, hang in there ladies, we will all eventually get what we want...
Best of luck to all and keeping my fingers crossed for you..

Regards,

E.


----------



## LisaH (May 9, 2004)

Good Afternoon Ladies

Newport12 - I have just read your post - sorry about the First Response and to hear that you are bleeding. 

I take it that your sisters' son was born through IVF - how wonderful to have someone so close to understand how you are feeling, and to give you hope and strength to carry on.

In 2003 I had a m/c at 8 weeks, and told myself much the same thing as you, that thank God it happened sooner rather than later and I then got to thinking that really we are all just on a kind of conveyor belt chugging along and some get to their destination quicker than others and sometimes bad things happen on the way.  Even if pregnancy does happen to me (and if it doesnt we will probably try and adopt) - the worry will still continue!! 

Lizzy - Thanks for adding me to the list - my test date is 30th (Bank Holiday Monday - Fan - Tastic!!).  At least DH will be at home with me to get the results.  I don't think the penny has dropped yet that the pub will be out of bounds this Bank Holiday!! 

Well I have been scanning the site and looking at the threads about preg symptoms (quel surprise!!)

I am already planning when to buy my First Response - on all my previous cycles (apart from the very first) I have managed to avoid yielding to this temptation but somehow this time I cannot get it out of my head - I think that maybe it is because that to know beforehand will soften the blow when I have to ring the hospital for my result.  There I go!!! (Have to stop this and remain positive)!!! 

HOW HARD is the 2WW 

Love and Good Luck to everyone!!

LisaH


----------



## cathyq (Sep 26, 2004)

Newport, i have just been reading your post.
I am so sorry about your bleed and test.
You sound like a loving ,strong person which will enable you to get your dream soon.
I will be testing on the 29th and i hope i have the strength to get through it .


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Newport,

So sorry to read you're post. I understand your anger and frustration, its the whole why us? thing isn't it. Best of luck for your next attempt inh October.

Love


Edna


----------



## Ali99 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi girls

OK if I join you?  I had et on Mon 16th May and am due to test on 30th - also on Bank Holiday Monday.  Its my first go at ivf and am trying to stay realistic and level-headed...but am already trying to look for symptoms!  At least tomorrow I'll be half way there and next week should go quickly as I'm back at work - wishful thinking

Its great to see so many bfps and I wish everyone lots of   and  

Love, Ali xx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

I tested -ve this morning,  my AF is due tomorrow so I'm hanging onto a little bit of hope? My official test is Thursday.

On my 1st ICSI I bled on the day my af was due, and on my 2nd ICSI I had pink spotting 3 days before, nothing the next day, and then bled the day before AF was due. It was different both times.

I have had the mild hearburn still, but I did have a very bad headache saturday night, sometimes I get one just before AF is due?  but I even felt sicky and had to go to bed, and had a delicate head yesterday too, and felt giddy a couple of times? This is torture. 

My aunties funeral was a really lovely send off for her, but it was very emotional.

Hope your all ok and had a good weekend? 

Love poppins x


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hello everyone

Please can I join you I had 2 8 cell embies put back on Saturday and am due to test on 4th June. Already feel nervous! I recognise some cycle buddies here so I know I will be in good company with the rest of the angels 

Any handy hints on what I should or shouldn't be doing apart from early testing   will be gratefully received.

Good luck to us all

Raggy        x


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Girls,

I'd like to join as well please!

Raggy I had 2 8cell embies put back yesterday, and test date is 2nd June. I think my clinic test quite early.....trying to put there patients out of their misery I think.

Poppins sorry to hear about your -ve, but it seems quite early to me. Fingers crossed you'll be one of those BFNs that turn into BFPs!

Ali glad to hear of your good intentions, I know how hard they are to stick to. I am back at work on thursday and already looking forward to it!! Sad or what!

Really good luck to those testing in the next few days.

Isobel
XXX


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi all,

I'd like to join also. I had my embies put back in on Sat and im not supposed to test till 4th. I wont be waiting that long as I know that other clinics let you test earlier. just being honest !!!  

Good luck to everyone


  Katy. xxx


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi all

It did not work for us this time and I am very very sad. Somehow I knew, but still hoped for a positive outcome. The crazy thing was, that the HPT showed a very slight positive, and I so much wanted to believe it,so I went to the clinic for a blood test, which came back negative. And I still had to wait for AF to stop hoping. So, no luck, but we are going to try again this cycle, as we still have some frosties. 


I wish everybody on two weeks the best of luck and may our dreams come true, thanks 
for all your good wishes and thoughts

Lizzy, thanks again for the list, and I will be back!!!!! Not giving up yet, even though it gets harder every time.

Love 
Choccolatti


----------



## sinny (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi 

CAn I join you guys for a couple of days? Choccolatti sorry to hear your news.  I am due to test Wednesday did HPT today negative.  I am sure it willbe BFN Wednesday but cliniging to alittl thread of hope

Sinny


----------



## cathyq (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi all day 8,getting there slowly but surely. i am getting more nervous as the days pass, god know what i will be like on sat night!!
at least i will have big brother to watch.
Heather 18- HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bella Bella- i have also been having lots of dreams, some leaving me a bit rattled for a while in the morning, dh has also been having bad dreams, he said he had a dream that i fell down the stairs, i wonder did he push me!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lisa, tracy L , Emma, im so sorry.

Kelly, tigerseye,First contact, congratulations, it must be a wonderful feeling.

BigJ, welcome to the 2ww 

Edna, im testing on the 29th,the waiting is so hard, analyising every ache and pain, then worring if not feeling anything.

Newport, good luck thinking of you.

Sinny, still a few days till test day -stay positive.

CK6 ,You sound full up with 3!! Goodluck.

To anyone i have missed


----------



## Lisa3745 (Jul 30, 2004)

Hiya

Can I join you all as well. I'm due to test on 28th May, the waiting is a nightmare and I'm so sure it hasn't worked as I'm feeling as af is only being held back by the drugs. 

Good luck to everyone else, this always seems to be the hardest part!

Lisa x


----------



## LisaH (May 9, 2004)

Hi!!

Chocolatti - sorry it did not work for you this time but good news that you still have frosties left!!  Time to relax and chill for a bit (just like your frosties eh!!) 

Cathyq - I am on day 7 now and yesterday was my first bad day.  I was on my own and read something quite sad and suddenly burst into tears and had a really good hard cry till my face looked awful!!! .  Then last night I was restless and had a funny dream that my workmates had rooted through my bag and found my cyclogest and they were all laughing at me    I woke up before I found out what I did next 

I went to the hospital yesterday and they gave me the all clear (out of OHSS zone) so I am going to work today.  After last nights dream I am a bit paranoid cos I have also had over a week off work now (not holiday, not sick!!).  Will they all be  about me??

Isobel - Welcome the mad mad 2WW!!!

Good Luck to everyone

Love

LisaH


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi All,

Chocolatti - sorry this didn't work for you this time  Hope the frosties left are the ones for you.

Am also having vivid dreams just before I wake up each morning. Quite surreal some of them.

Feeling a bit odd today. Think I need to find something to focus on. Sigh

Raggy              x


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

It was -ve again today? official test Thursday, and no sign of nasty  who is due today? So untill then I'll hope.

Choccolatti, Im so sorry to hear of your sad news  Good luck for your next go.

Welcome to the newbies! 

poppins x


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your kind words!!!!!!!!!

I hope the 2ww will pass fast for you and there will be lots of BFP....... 

Good luck and lots of   


for all of us.

Love
Choccolatti


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Ummm,

Been having niggly cramps like the week before AF today, only had ET on Sat, is it too early for implantation - do you count from EC or ET?

Also, really fancy a cup of coffe - would it be OK to have just one or not?

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Poppins 

Good luck to us all

Raggy            x


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi!

Choccolatti, so sorry about your BFN, great to see you looking so positive. Really really good luck with your frosties, when the time is right.

Poppins, hope you can hold out til thursday.....! Wishing you one of those very common BFNs that turn inot BFPs!

Raggi I know what you mean about needing a focus, I am lookng forward to going back to work on thursday...even though I'll be working nights for the next week! I even went for a walk to the post box today, first time out of the house since et....v.exciting!

LisaH thanks for the welcome, hope you get on alright back at work and the dreams settle down!

Hi to everyone else.

Massive amounts of fingers crossed for you all


Isobel
X


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi guys,

Choccolatti, sorry about your BFN. It must have been so hard to get that result after your HPT. I'm glad you've got frosties and a back up plan. Keep positive and best of luck.

Poppins and Sinny, fingers crossed that you have just tested too early. A very good friend of mine (who now has 2 beautiful boys) had the same experience with HPT kits giving false results.

Raggy, I really doubt one cup of coffee will have a big impact on your chances so if it makes you feel better have it. I've had bad cramps too but down to severe constipation (sorry TMI). I think its too early to have any symptoms yet.

LisaH, great news that you are out of the OHSS risk zone. Good luck with work tomorrow. With luck your colleagues have been occupied with their stuff and won't have been talking about you.

Cathyq, perhaps waiting should be added to Dantes circles of hell. Little to do but grin and bear it and find things to do to occupy your time. 

A quick me question. I had very sore breasts just after ET which have got steady more normal over the last couple of days. Usually I'd think this was a good thing but am worried that it just means this hasn't worked. Has anyone got any thoughts on this?

Hi and welcome to the FFH to Lisa, Isobel, Madison and Ali. 

Love and luck to everyone.


Edna


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi all

Unfortunately a BFN for us this time.

Haven't been posting here really but am on Lizzy's list so thought I would let you know.

Masses of luck to those of still to test     

Nicky x


----------



## tj71 (Mar 7, 2005)

nicky - it's Tiggy here, we chatted a bit when you started your 2ww. i wanted to see how you got on and i'm really really sorry that it was a BFN  - thinking of you. i test tomorrow - sure it's a BFN too x


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi everyone  

Welcome to the newbies - Isobel, Madison, Lisa, Sinny and Ali xxxxx

Nicky, Poppins and Chocolatti so sorry about your BFNs. Theres nothing to make you feel better right now, but am thinking of you all x

I haven't really got any symptoms. Botty bomb syndome has eased off a bit now. Only the occassional cramp!
I'm trying not to think about how long I've got to go. I test on Bank Holiday Monday - lovely!  Thats if I get there.
My eggs are old, apparently, and have been told to consider egg donation. However, DH is not keen on this idea. Also, we would have to tell family if we took this route, as its only fair from a genetic point of view to the child. How do you go from no children to 'I'm having ICSI with donated eggs'. Mmmm, difficult one!

Oh dear, I've just read what I've put in last sentence, and it sounds SO negative. Oh well, bu99er it. Just my current thoughts finding their way to the screen!

I will resist the purchase of a HPT, as it is less of a temptation if theres not one in the house.

Raggy, the odd caffeine fix won't do any harm I should'nt think. Get some decaf when you can. Not the same, I know, but better than complete denial!

So girls, good luck for tomorrows testers.


Sending everyone here loads of       

LOL
Lisax


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

just wanted to say hi to everyone 
nicki, chocolatti and poppins  

edna - i had sore boobs last tx and i put it down to the cyclogest

this tx ive had no symptoms, cramps, sore boobs but  i do feel a bit scatty
to be honest i don't feel very positive but maybe my little embie will suprise me  
but its day 5 - its dragging and it doesn't help that dh has done a runner to istanbul for the uefa cup final.

bye for now
caseyx 

raggy - is your user name from a character on an old kids tv programme - if so which one??


----------



## LisaH (May 9, 2004)

Hiya!!

Firstly a big   for Nicky.  Good Luck for your forthcoming Wedding!!!  If I were you I would be dead proud for organising that and for keeping your relationship with DP on a level at the same time as going through tx!!! 

Poppins - Just try to hold out till Thursday - Its not over till its over!!!

Raggy - I agree with the others on the coffee thing.  I have an article clipping from the hospital nurses which says to cut down on the caffeine (this includes tea and chocolate as well - ouch!!!) - but they are talking about not having more than about 4 cups a day - the odd cup will be ok surely.  Just like the Twix I had last night!!! 

69Chick - I dont really know what to say on the ICSI/Egg Donation thing?  I can understand why you think it is such a leap (especially if you have been telling people you are not bothered about children!).  But at the end of the day it is yours and DH's decision to have children at all let alone how they are conceived, no one elses!!  I am sure that when all is said and done the child will be just as much loved (did you see the born with 2 mothers thing on TV - The woman who gave birth still loved that little boy even though he was genetically someone elses child).  Just a thought.......

Edna - re the sore boobs thing I know what you mean - mine were sore but seem to have eased off now.  I think it is too early for symptoms - even though I look for them all the time!!!  We can do nothing else but wait and see!!!

Well work went well yesterday.  I was a bit worried that I might get some snide comments as I had a weeks hols at beg May as well!!!  But when I went in,  this lad (bless him!!!)  says "Oh so they let you out of prison then? The police rang me last week wanting to track you down for drugs".  What a laugh!!!  This completely broke the ice - I said "Yeah I had to check it was safe to come back" , thinking the only police after me will be the pee stick variety and well yes I have been taking lots of drugs I suppose!!! .  Noone said a word after that!!!!  Hooray for nice colleagues!!

Gotta go get breakfast and another day at work

LOLxx

LisaH


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Can I join you? I used to use this list a lot late last year, but have been away for a while. After two early miscarriages and cycles going all over the show I've been having some investigations. I had a laparoscopy and dye two weeks ago, and next cycle will be doing follicle tracking, so while we're going through all this we're not trying with me at the moment. 

Instead, we're trying with DP. Fortunately our sperm donor is equally happy to donate to either of us, and is being really supportive. We inseminated her last week and are due to test on June 2nd. So we're back on the rollercoaster, in a slightly different way. 

We think we might have been a little late because the donor was out the country when she surged. We inseminated 2 days later, about 12 hours after she'd felt herself ovulate, so our chances aren't great this time. Stranger things have happened though. We can live in hope.

Sending the best of wishes to everyone here.

Gina.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hope everyones ok....will update the list later today 

Just a quickie to say HAPPY BIRTHDAY EDNA
...........hope your test day brings you the best pressie 

Lizzy xxxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm hanging on untill tomorrow but it was negative again? 

Hospital said that with F.E.T it may take a little longer for embie to imbed? plus if its still -ve tomorrow that I should test again in a few days as no bleeding yet, and I thought my period was due yesterday but she said they would class it as tomorrow? confused but hanging onto a little hope as earlier I was in floods of tears,  feels like I am just waitng for my period, cant bare anymore bad news after lossing my Auntie and the funeral lst friday. 

Just had some worrying news my SIL waters have just broke and baby not due till around 11th Aug. Hope she and baby will be ok.

poppins x


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi All

 to the ladies with BFNs, Poppins I hope it changes over the next few days hon.

 Edna, hope you get the best pressie in the world today  

  to everyone else testing today

Welcome Gina, hope you & DP are doing OK.

LisaH - flippin' eck I had a litre of choccie milk yesterday - oooops, forgot about the caffine element. Good job I didn't give into coffee then!


Casey - it's just my nickname, real name Morag. Hope you are OK with no symptoms, I'm scatty all the time - I blameing it on all the pineapple juice now though   

Hey Lisa/chick - hope you are feeling more today.

Isobel - Good luck at work tomorrow, but how can you look forward to work!!!   I think I'm getting sofaitus from all the time at home

I am much brighter today, trying to feel all   and nice in the hope that it'll make my embies stick around

Good luck to us all

Raggy          x


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Girlies,

Raggy, it's a bit sad to be looking forward to work isn't it!! I'm just looking forward to getting out of the house really and seeing my colleagues. Glad to hear you are feeling brighter. I am quite up and down really.....definitely a severe case of sofaitus!!!

Happy Bday to Edna, not sure of the significance of the sore boobs, so many people say that symptom didn't kick in for them until 6 weeks or so.

Hi Poppins, sorry to hear your hpt was still negative. I so hope it turns positive. Sorry to hear about your SIL, that's worrying, so hope she is in good hands and resting up.

Gina I remember you from last year, when I had my three back to back FETS in Australia. Sorry to hear about your mcs. Hope you hit the jackpot first time with your dp. Fingers crossed.XXX

LisaH, glad work was OK. Humour is a very good way for dealing with all this somtimes isn't it! Like the drugs/police analogy!! 

Casey, sorry to hear your dh has done a runner to Istanbul! At least you can watch all the girlie TV programmes you like, instead of football. Luckily my dh is a spurs fan so no chance of him having eurpoean trips next season 

Lisa, sorry to hear about the donor egg dilema. It's a tough one for sure, and takes time to decide on I'm sure. I agree with you about the hpts....definitely not buying any this time.....in fact have delayed the visit to the clinic by a day as have to work on test day (14 days post ec)

Isobel
XX


----------



## Nixsie (May 12, 2005)

Help !!! How soon can a HPT work? I've been v stupid. I ordered some HPTs and when they arrived and I unpacked them the info said the could detect pregnancy from 6-15 days after conception. It was only day 6 after IUI but I stupidly did one which was a BFN. Wish I hadn't but patience was never a strong point for me. We were told our IUI only had a 10 - 15% chance of success and it was our first try. Have been trying to be positive but maybe its better to be realistic and I won't be so disappointed. 
Am now hoping that it was just too early and could change to a BFP. Am also tempted to now think sod it and have to odd glass of wine as I had given up all alcohol etc.

Had a few cramps a little bit last week which have now worn off and am hoping for some pregnancy signs.

Feel like getting a puppy and sports car instead!!

Any advice , apart to say I'm stupid? 

Nixsie xx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Only part of my SIL waters broke? which means she now has a 50% chance of either carrying on with PG or having the baby early? but baby should hopefully be ok if born premature. She has been given antibiotics and a steroid.

Thanks to raggy & isobel.

Nixsie, dont give up yet its way to early, I was silly and tested on day 10, but day 6! hang in there, and hold that thought of wine, also cramps last week could of been a good sign?

Good luck to everyone.

poppins x


----------



## Ju-Ju (May 2, 2005)

just to let you all know,  I  got a BFN. I'm absolutely heartbroken as I didn't have any af symptoms and felt that it was honestly going to be a BFP.....how wrong can you be?

Anyway, When the heartache stops and I can stop myself crying I'll post again.

Lots and lots of love and luck to you all, I dont think I could have come this far without you guys, so a great big thanks to all of you x

Thornsey xxx


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Oh Thornsey   I am so very sorry that this didn't work for you this time.

Raggy


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

The test was negative again 14dpfet,  but still no sign of AF? hospital said they worked out it should be due today(I thought mon gone?) and said at first to wait a couple of days but I cant, its torture so I have booked a blood test for tonight 7pm so DH can come with me, and we will know tomorrow. 

If its -ve we are going to Thailand for 2 wks in July, we did consider another F.E.T as I wouldn't have to book any time off it would fall around the 2wks my boss is off but I just cant bare to face another -ve and emotionally need a brake. 

We have lost DH's Nan, then our 2nd ICSI was -ve April 7th, then my dear Auntie passed away last week, yesterday my SIL's waters part broke and baby not due till 10/11th Aug, (next 48hrs we will know if ok), and it now looks like we have our third -ve? If there is a god up there please dont dish us any more bad news, couldn't face it. 

Sorry to be so gloomy, really hope I will be back to my usual +ve self soon? 

Thornsey, Im so very sorry I know the pain you are feeling right now. Tkae care, and good luck in the future. 

poppins x


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

poppins.

  

Katy. xxxx


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Poppins

Sorry for your awful news after such a terrible run of bad things. I hope a break in Thailand will lift your spirits ready for another cycle.  

Raggy            x


----------



## jue jue 2 (Feb 17, 2005)

hi everyone please can i be put on 2ww board had 2 embryos put back and due to test on 2/6 going crazy can't stand the wait. 
can anyone help i've had ovulation type pain now since transfer and lower back ache, teary is this normal?
fingers crossed this is our turn xxx

jue jue 2


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi all 

Choccolatti......really sorry for your news hun, looking forward to having you back here  Loads of luck and hugs,

Big hugs to Thornsey, Nicky and Newport 12 

Poppins ~ hope your SIL and the baby are ok and everything crossed for you too,

Welcome Ali, Raggy, Isobel, Madison, Sinny, Lisa, Gina and Jue Jue........haooy chatting and much luck to you all 

Casey ~ at least DH is coming home happy (assuming he supports Liverpool!!) Make sure he makes it up to you with a very large and expensive pressie 

Take care everyone....have a good day, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Jellyhead (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi girls ....Have been reading your posts all week but was not sure if i could cope with another thread   (on the iui turned ivf and april/may first timers ivf) 
Just wanted to wish good luck to everyone on the board   

I am ment to test Monday but it is Bank Holliday so will have to do blood test Tue... I have had some brown bleeding since Day 8 so i am pulling my hair out and will test tomorrow    it will be day 13 so i think it should be ok?

All the best everyone
love Jelly xxx


----------



## bigJ (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi girls

just popping in to let you know we tested today and have a BFP    No one is more surprised than me   Did HPT as blood test wont be back til tomorrow and I jst couldn't wait anymore.  I know how lucky we are , this is our first ICSI with donor eggs.  Thank God for our donor and for IM Barcelona (and dh of course).

Love to all of you and big {{{{{hugs}}}}} to all of you with BFN's.  It was a very long road for us to get here, and accept donor eggs were the only way. We went through a lot of -ve and it doesn't get easier, but something keeps you going...
Never give up sweeties, you'll get your dreams

Love bigJ


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi guys,

Thanks for your birthday wishes. DH took me out for a very nice meal yesterday and was even supportive by drinking mineral water with me. So although depressed about another year older and so poorer chances and stressed about the wait managed to have a nice time.

Poppins, what a throughly miserable time you've been having.  Life's so unfair. It certainly sounds like you need some time to heal. Fingers crossed that your SIL and her baby are OK. 

Jue jue, this isn't something I've had so can't help you. Maybe its just your body healing after the stress of the cycle. Take care and hope you feel better soon.

Thornsey, I really am sorry about your BFN. Take care  .

Nixsie, I think all HPTs vary in the amount of HCG they need to work. Theres a link somewhere in this thread I think. Day 6 sounds rather too soon to test and I do know that results change (a very good friend of mine tested BFN for both of her pregnancies in the early days and she now have two beautiful boys). Don't lose heart.

Big J. Yeah a BFP    . Many congratulations. 

Hi Jelly, Lizzy, Raggy, Isobel, Madison, Lisa and everyone else.

Love and luck to you all.


Edna


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Congratulations bigJ!!!! Come and let the other April Angels know your good news!!! You used to post there ages ago! We haven't forgotten you!


Good luck all you 2w waiters     
love
Caroline
xxx


----------



## LisaH (May 9, 2004)

Hi There

Welcome to Snagglepat - I thought sperm could survive 3 days which is why in old fashioned contraception you were told to abstain from days 11 to 16 on average to be safe!!??  So if your Donor ovulated and the egg started to travel down the tube and then 12 hours later she was inseminated, I am sure you must be in with a chance!!??   .

Thornsey - Sorry  .  I hope you feel better soon.

Happy birthday Edna!!!!!

Poppins - you have really had your share of bad luck recently so heres some   .  Your luck will change and when it does I bet several good things will happen in a short space of time!!

Jue Jue - Welcome and I think any symptons are probably normal at this time 

Raggy - I went searching for more choc last night (DH has been hiding it).  I found a big tube of Yorkie squares but he told me it is marked up "Not for Girls" for a very good reason!!  I did get 1 chunk in the end though  

Isobel - know what you mean about sofiatus!!  last week I think I laid on my back so much I gave myself backache and then got worried AF was due!!  Strangeley enough since I have been up and about more those more worrying symptoms have disappeared!!

Nixsie - No you are not stupid - you just feel like that from time to time!!  My thing is always if Plan A doesnt work then lets go on a fab long haul holiday later.  But I know we are on really trying to find other things to take our mind off what we really want.

Jellyhead - I know what you mean by keeping up with different threads.  If you are just reading - I'll say now Good Luck with everything!!!

BigJ - I think have posted to you on another thread this morning already but Congrats!!!  (I cant seem to remeber what I did 2 mins ago at the mo!!)

Everyone have a great Bank Holiday Weekend - Sorry Girlies no beers!!!  Even if it is in the 70's and DP or DH is downing them in front of you!!   

Love

LisaH


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

hi girls,
just checking in  - im on day 8 now and ive bought my hpts but im getting quite strong af type pains so im trying to be realistic and not get my hopes up. im normally quite a positive person but this time, i feel as tho im waiting for the inevitable...

hi snagglepat - i was on 2ww with you in sept - good luck for you and dp

thornsey and poppins -   

hi to raggy, juejue, isobel, jellyhead and lisa - are you all going as   as me?    and  to us al  

nixsie - hang in there girl -  

big J    for you 

Edna -  hope you get lots of lovely 

bye for now
caseyx


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi everyone

   Big J what great news for you, enjoy the next 8 months.

LisaH, it's going to be sooooo hot this weekend that you'll be doing DH a favour by eating all available choccie stash before it melts!

Feeling twingy again today, sigh, wish I could interpret all the aches and stuff.....

Good luck to us all

Raggy              x


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Any room for a little folks?

I'm on my 2ww and due to test on june the 9th, i have had time off getting my body in order (PCOS) and have been on Metformin, we decided that this was the time to try again and for once in a very long time my ovulation was on day 13, the Met sure has done me some good.

I run a B&B and we have been full up with guests while i was Oing so it has been a laugh trying to get all the BDing done, we have BD every other day until LH surge then it was morning and night, we have got one squeeky bed that has just had to be moved into the middle of our bedroom for us to be able to do the deed and face the guests at breakfast LOL.

Good luck to you all on the 2ww and lets hope we can top up the BFP's.

JJR Julie.


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

My blood test reults are negative,  I thought it would be but it took away that glimmer of hope I've had, now I just need to wait for the  to turn up. 

We are going to book 2 weeks in Thailand in July, forget about IVF while we are away, and try again at the end of summer. Maybe our 4th go will be the one for us. 

Thanks for all your support, 

Good luck to everyone,

poppins x


----------



## joanne3 (May 7, 2005)

Aw Poppins, so sorry.  My blood results were negative today also, feel so devasted.  I had my last two frosties on board.
I know how you are feeling, we will get there one day.  Easier to say I know, "but for every rainbow, you have to stand a little rain".  Just a saying that I say to myself now and again.

Love

Joanne
xxxx


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi,

Sorry poppins and joanne3 to hear you have both had a BFN, there is nothing i can say to make you feel better, apart from i wish you better luck next time.

I like your saying joanne3, i will think about that when i need a good boost.

JJR
Julie


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Joanne,

Thanks that is a lovely saying.

Im sorry for you too, all the best for next time, stay strong and possitve and never give up hope, thats what I've been telling myself. 

poppins x


----------



## Jellyhead (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi girls...

As i said before have been reading your posts... i just wanted to share my fantastic news of a     yesterday....still can not believe it!!!
I just wanted to say never give up hope because i thought it was all over when i started to bleed in my second week of 2ww.....it lasted for about 5 days and i relly thought it was all over!!!! But it stopped and i tested to stop me going mad and got a positive.  I just  wanted to share that news that things may not always be what you think and just never give up hope 
lots of love to all the 2ww and wishing you all the very best...stay  
lots of love Jelly /  Jayne xxx


----------



## Lisa3745 (Jul 30, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS Jayne!!! 

I'm so pleased for you. 

love Lisa.


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Congratulations Jayne,

All the best for future scans etc,

poppins x


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Great news Jayne,

Lets hope many, many more of us follow you.

Take care.

Julie


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Jayme - congratualtions on your BFP - take care of yourself 
caseyx


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Jellyhead,

I have been following alot of your posts and I am really pleased that you have  .   

Well done

Anne, X


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Lizzy,

Could you please add me to your list.  I am due to test on the 12th June from my first IVF/ICSI.

Thanks.

Anne, X


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Hi Ladies
Sharonw here from may/june cycle buddies I officially started my 2WW yesterday I need to test 9/10 th June.
Wishing everyone the best of luck and sending you all loads and loads of baby dust.
Love 
Sharon
xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Jellyhead and BigJ ~ congratulations......fab news  

Welcome Sharon, Anne and JJR.......love, luck and babydust to you both.

Poppins ~ really sorry hun, was hoping that you'd get good news,

Joanne ~ big hugs to you too......take care 

Have a good weekend everyone, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## sussexgirl (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi,
can I please join you guys. I had ET today and am due to test on the 11th.

Hugs
Chris
x


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Girls 

just popped in to wish all you girls testing goodluck   

To all the girls who got negitives im so sorry i hope and pray we will all get there soon  

Cathyq goodluck for test tomorrow hun have all crossed for you   

love always lilly xxx


----------



## Jus (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi,

can I please join you as well. I have just had an IVF turned IUI cycle and test on the 12th June,

Thanks,

Jus xxx


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi SharonW, my fellow ladybird 

I was just wondering how comes you are testing so soon, or am I testing late.  I believe I had my ET the same day or the day before you and i'm testing on the 12th June.

Anyway, good luck with your 2WW.

Anne, X


----------



## cathyq (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi girls,
I got a bfn this morning.
Just feeling tired at the moment. You all have not heard the last from me yet, i will be back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good luck everyone


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Cathyq

Hunny i am so sorry to hear of your negitive thinking of you so much   

love always lilly xxx


----------



## Jellyhead (Nov 5, 2004)

thank you everyone for your congrats......
still can not believe it.......... GOOD LUCK girls.....
thanks again Jelly xxx(jayne)


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Hi Anne,
Don't know why iam testing 9/10 th June thats what they wrote down in my book on Friday. 16 days after fertilisation and 14 days after ET.
I am testing myself at home are you
You do seem to be testing late.How are you feeling good i hope. I feel better today haven't done much just pottered about and ate really and watched DVDS.
WAlked the dog this morning and felt better for some fresh air.

Love and hugs and loads and loads of babydust
Sharon
xxx


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

cathyq - so sorry to hear about your bfn - take care of yourself 
caseyxxx


----------



## LisaH (May 9, 2004)

Hi There!!

Congratulations to Jellyhead!!!  Hope you enjoy your pregnancy!!

Sorry to those who got a BFN!!

I think I am going   

I am due to test tomorrow and came on here about 10 mins ago cos I think I am going crazy!!!  Tried to do some gardening (only light weeding) and I cannot get things off my mind.  I am having all sorts of symptoms but I know they could all be Cyclogest.  

Boobs were sore but are not today (although I had to put Bra on in bed last night).  I have had backache but it comes and goes.  

I keep thinking I have metal taste in my mouth (it tastes a bit like blood) but then I keep thinking I am making it up!! 

I have been quite ok till now and feel like I am not doing myself any good thinking like this all the time but I cannot help feeling that my little dream is going to be shattered again tomorrow.  Does anyone else get like this at the end of 2WW??

I was going to test but DH said no and as he was at the shops with me yesterday I couldn't get one - I just wish I knew!!!

Sorry to ramble - But I do feel better for getting it off my chest!!  I know I still have 4 frosties to fall back on at the mo.


Will probably post tomorrow when I know the outcome.

Good Luck    to everone else testing tomorrow.

Love

LisaH


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

lisa,

GOOD LUCK tomorrow,    

Katy. xxx


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Sharon,

It looks like I'm testing later than everyone else, so it must just be my clinic.  I have also been resting and watching DVDs and a bit of fresh air walking too.

Are you taking the Crinone gel?  Sometimes a feel like I am getting some cramping pains around the ovaries, I'm wondering if it is them going back down to size after all the drugs!!

Anyway, please let me know how you are feeling.

Sending you    

Anne, X


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi everyone  
it was a BFN for me, yet again.
Not giving up hope. Will call consultant tomorrow for number 5, to start ASAP.

I'm ok, as AF showed her ugly face on wednesday of last week, so all the crying has already been done.

I will still be around, popping in and out to see how everyone else is getting on.

LOL
Lisa x


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

lisa - so sorry to hear about your bfn - i no how devasting it is after everything you go thru with the tx - good luck with your no 5.

im on day 10 and im convinced af will show her ugly face in the next day or 2. i tested early and it was bfn - but i reckon at least i will get my crying done and over with. i no some girls don't get a bfp until day 14 but i don't think this will happen - i no my body too well and af is on her way. 

good luck to all those testing in the day or 2

caseyx


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Lisa,

So sorry to hear about your   .

Hope all will work out for you next time round 

Take care.

Anne, X


----------



## Ali99 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey girls

Just wanted to let you know I got a   this morning.  Can't quite believe it and am on  

Lisa - I'm so sorry about your result   

Love, Ali xx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Sorry lisa,      good luck on your next go. xxxxx

Ali,
  Well done, ive sent you a personal. xxx


----------



## sussexgirl (Apr 7, 2004)

Lisa - Have posted on April/May thread.   

Ali -     

Chris


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

congratulations to everyone who tested today and got !!!!

Wasn't meant to be for me got a Negative result but I'm not giving up, I'll be back.

Good luck to everybody at all the different stages of treatment.

Love 
Woo
xXx


----------



## LisaH (May 9, 2004)

Hiya!!

I cannot believe it I got a  !!  Score was 211!!  I have to go again to re test on Weds am.

DH and I are trying to keep level headed although our heads are in a spin.

We have been here before but the reading is much better this time.

Good Luck   to everyone still to test.

Love

LisaH


----------



## emaa (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Lisa
Congratulations on your BFP  
Please have a good rest & enjoy the next 8 months  
Emy
    
ME 28 ,DH29,MFI
Ist ICSI 1/7/2004 BFN
2nd FET 1/2/2005 BFN
3rd ICSI 10/4/2005 BFP


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hugs to the BFNs 

Congrats to the BFPs

Having af type pains and now n 2nd day of spotting and blood when I wipe. 

Feeling very negative as got all the way to test day with no blood last time.

Good luck to us all

Raggy            x


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I would just like to say, it is great when you ladies inform us your  , but I feel it is very insensitive of you when the sentence before was  telling someone how sorry you are about their  .

It is different when others are making a post in congratulating and apologising, but when you are the one with the good news, please think about what you put in your post with PM.  The hot and cold messages seems rather weird!!

When someone gets bad news, it is their time.... give it to them 

Anne, X


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Looks like this is my time then. Spotting has turned into evil wicked AF , have done lots and lots of crying last nigt & this morning. Am absolutely gutted that it's all over so soon, suppose the hospital will still want me to do HPT on Saturday, just to add insult to injury.

Good luck to all to you ladies still waiting to test

Raggy              x


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

raggy - so sorry that you got a bfn - it is devasting after everything we go thru
- take good care of yourself and remember that there are always people on this site who know what you are going thru - i'll be thinking of you

just to let you know i tested again today 13 days post-ec and 11 days post-et 
abd it was bfn - not so much as a hint of a line - and i can feel af is coming slowly but surely - im doing my crying in stages ( if that makes sense)

congratualtions to the bfps aND good luck to those testing soon 

my heartfelt sympathy for those who have a bfn - our turn will come

bye - caseyxxx


----------



## emaa (Apr 19, 2005)

HI Raggy
I know its hard ,actually this is the worst moment of the 2ww, but believe me ,you will go through this & remember that it wasn't meant to be this time , go ahead now & think about the next cycle with hope , what i have learned from ICSI that it's a matter of being positive & believing that its going to happen sure one time ,when? we don't know but sure will happen    
Go for a nice long vacation soon, you need this   
Hope your dream come true very soon & all your tears will be just a memory & replaced by hope & lot of joy
Emy


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi all,

For all you with the BFN this month, fingers crossed for you next month, pray the end comes soon to this battle with mother natu, she sure is a tough old dear to crack.

Congratulations to all you lucky couples out there who have got a BFP, enjoy every second of it, i'm sure you will.

Well, i'm 6dpo and the days just arn't going quick enough for me, no signs, no boob tenderness, no nothing, well tell a lie, when i was Oing i had ovary pains and in my right ovary the pain keeps coming and going, i woke last night to right ovary pain and a feeling of the old AF, oh and a good amount of thick creamy CM has been with me since 2 days after O. TMI for you there ladies.


Good luck to us all, have a great day.

Julie


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Did a HPT this afternoon BFN.

Good luck to all with their tests

Raggy            x


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi guys,

Been catching up on your posts.

So sorry that there have been so many BFNs while I've been away. Woo, Raggy, Poppins, Joanne3, Cathyq, I was so sorry to read your posts and really hope this works out better for you on the next cycle.  

Take care and best of luck in the future.


Edna


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Jelly, Ali, Lisa, sorry I meant to add many congratulations on your BFPs. You must be on cloud 9.

Best of luck for the next 8 and half months.


Edna


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,30706.0.html


----------

